# So I Broke My Arm



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Noooo! At least it's a clean break. Way better than doing your wrist.

What happened?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> Noooo! At least it's a clean break. Way better than doing your wrist.
> 
> What happened?


Side hits, going bigger, took off wrong, put my arm out (I know), slammed.


----------



## Frigorificus Maximus (Apr 29, 2021)

Sorry to hear and see that. Betting a 2-3 month recovery time but hoping sooner. Hopefully you’ll get to see future X-rays. You’ll see how your body reconnects the break. I saw it when I broke my ankle in 2 places. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Frigorificus Maximus said:


> Sorry to hear and see that. Betting a 2-3 month recovery time but hoping sooner. Hopefully you’ll get to see future X-rays. You’ll see how your body reconnects the break. I saw it when I broke my ankle in 2 places. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


Doc said I will need a plate.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Wish it wasn't so, but take the time to let it heal properly. Follow your medical advice and you'll be good to go when fresh flakes are swirling in the fall. Speedy recovery to you.


----------



## Frigorificus Maximus (Apr 29, 2021)

Dang. Bummed to hear that.

I remember when the doc mentioned I was a feather’s weight away from needing plates and screws and that my ankle would never be the same again and it really sucked to hear that. He said he’d make his final decision in 2 weeks and if I put any weight on that foot, that would just about be all that was needed to go the metal route.

That set me straight right quick but I was almost tempted to ask if I should buy some silverware to go with that new plate.


----------



## adgu (Oct 2, 2019)

I hope you will be better until/for the next season. If you are not left-handed, you will most probably get a faster recovery.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Doc said I will need a plate.


I'm no surgeon but I suspect a plate there won't impact mobility. At least I really hope so!

My bionic plated wrist lost 10 degrees forward and back.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> I'm no surgeon but I suspect a plate there won't impact mobility. At least I really hope so!
> 
> My bionic plated wrist lost 10 degrees forward and back.


Since the bone is misplaced he said if I don't get it aligned, I might lose rang of motion. I need to see an orthopedic to get a final decision.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ouch. Hope you have a speed recovery.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Those side hits are so unpredictable. You’ll be good by next season. Probably the best time to break a bone around the snowboarding season. [emoji38]


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Gonna be getting a plate on Monday. Weirdest birthday gift ever 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

How are you healing up?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Scalpelman said:


> How are you healing up?


Had my surgery last Monday. Stiches coming out next Tuesday. So far so good. 8 more weeks till I can lift weights with it.


----------



## snidesensitive (Mar 19, 2020)

Ouch, glad you're rolling with it like it's nothing. Some people will think it's the end for them in that similar situation.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

snidesensitive said:


> Ouch, glad you're rolling with it like it's nothing. Some people will think it's the end for them in that similar situation.


It's what it is. Get it fixed and move on.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Got my shiny hardware in 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Chicks dig scars and hardware


----------

